# HRT cream and unprotected sex



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 18, 2009)

... with my wife, of course. She's using Gynest cream to help with Dyspareunia. Do I have to be careful where I put (unprotected) penis?


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Qwertyuiop said:


> ... with my wife, of course. She's using Gynest cream to help with Dyspareunia. Do I have to be careful where I put (unprotected) penis?


You should always be careful where you put your unprotected penis. Frying pans, hookers and glory holes should be avoided.

Seriously, I believe not. Apparently your penis skin is not as porous as the walls of her vagina and so you wouldn't absorb much, if any.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Presuming she is applying the cream either in the morning, or at night, you should have nothing to worry about.

As long as she isn't applying immediately preceding sex, I don't think there is an issue.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw my doctor today, and he concurs. Not a great idea to have sex immediately after she applies it, as you say.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I remember back in the days of spermacide of one couple telling the comical story they put it on and started with sex only to both be jumping off the bed immediately and into the shower washing their body parts because of burning.

I'd be careful too.

Yeah, I guess kerosene is a spermacide. . .not sure if you want it on your penis or in your vagina.


----------

